# Filter too Strong for Fish?



## Soizic98 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just moved my little Betta from a one gallon tank to a ten. He seemed a little restless in the one gallon tank, and I had a ten gallon tank handy so I bought some toys, a filter and a heater for him.

I let the heater and the filter run for a while before I moved him in, but once I put him in, it became obvious that he wasn't used to swimming with such strong current! I moved the filter to another side of the tank hoping to subside its strength a little, which it did, but I still see him getting pushed around by the current.

I was wondering if he'll get used to the movements of the water and eventually be strong enough to stay still, or should I get a lower powered filter?

Any advice?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You could get more plants and decorations in the tank to break up the flow a bit more, another thing you could do that sometimes helps is making a baffle for the filter. DIY instructions are here.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

filter help you are covered 
i just wanna say well done for getting your fish a bigger home.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If you only have one betta in there, chances are you don't need a really high powered filter. I would just get a cheap, smaller one. Glad to hear your betta has such a big home!


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

what type of filter? it may have an adjustable flow so you could lower it.


----------



## zerlinafish (Aug 14, 2008)

I saw the same problem with Mo's filter before I put him in, and I have to say, the baffle works! I made one for my small 3 gallon Eclipse3 system out of a 16 oz water bottle, and it is working like a charm. THANKS for posting the DIY directions, Flashy!

z-fish


----------

